# Are you getting enough gold in your diet?



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2009)

*Why the Rich Like to Eat Gold  *



> The wealthy in Abu Dhabi have another way to enjoy gold: eating it. An article by Bradley Hope in the National says the Emirates Palace hotel served up five kilograms, or about 11 pounds, of edible gold to its dining guests in 2008. That amounts to 5,000 one-gram bottles of gold leaf flakes from a German distributor, which each go for about $100, the article states. The edible-gold budget for the Emirates Palace, which prides itself on its gold theme, could be as high as $500,000 a year.
> 
> 
> The gold, in flake, powder or sheet form, is served up in everything from a rose champagne ($2,995 for a three-liter bottle) to chocolate cake and cappuccinos. The article says the Russians are especially avid consumers of gold, and like to eat it with their caviar and oysters.


----------



## exile (Jan 17, 2009)

This is called 'gilding the liver'...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought that was just *Goldschläger*?


----------



## exile (Jan 17, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I thought that was just *Goldschläger*?



Well, that would definitely do itwith _that_ kind of alcohol content!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2009)

How much gold do you have to consume to give yourself 'gold poisoning'?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 17, 2009)

An excellent way to end a 'heavy' night I've found. I might have some in a little while .

EDIT:  Gold being essentially inert is remarkably forgiving in the 'poisoning' department.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.herbalremedies.com/h20gold.html


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Gold being essentially inert



So the point of eating it is just to be able to correct people who say "That isn't worth s---!", then?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 17, 2009)

Dunno about my diet but I damn sure know I'm not getting enough gold in my friggin *WALLET*!! :miffer:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Ask for Krugerrands for Christmas this year.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 18, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Dunno about my diet but I damn sure know I'm not getting enough gold in my friggin *WALLET*!! :miffer:



I know the feeling on that one!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2009)

What about Platnum?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 18, 2009)

My shift partner who is an ex Para and had an para accident which left him with a damaged back and spine has gold injections every so often to relieve the pain and take down inflamation. This isn't private medicine it's NHS.


----------



## grydth (Jan 18, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I thought that was just *Goldschläger*?



Close, but with all the retro trends in Hollywood perhaps the next Bond movie will be *Goldliver.  *It can feature Andrew and Tracy Gold, Goldie Hawn...

Before I start popping those little Mexican Peso coins as a vitamin supplement, does anyone claim a _nutritional _need for the mineral?


----------



## exile (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems to have a therapeutic value in some cases, as Tez noted.

But the nutritional value idea seems to be mostly pushed by nutters...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 18, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Dunno about my diet but I damn sure know I'm not getting enough gold in my friggin *WALLET*!! :miffer:


 

You and about 99.9999999% of the rest of us, bro. And it ain't getting fixed anytime soon


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 18, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> What about Platnum?


I'll take a pocketful of that stuff too. 



Andy Moynihan said:


> You and about 99.9999999% of the rest of us, bro. And it ain't getting fixed anytime soon


Kinda makes you wish you were a CEO of a bank that's about to go under huh?


----------



## grydth (Jan 18, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I'll take a pocketful of that stuff too.
> 
> Kinda makes you wish you were a CEO of a bank that's about to go under huh?



Well, wait a minute there.... you know how predators get things in their system via the prey they eat..... maybe if we ate some of those CEOs we'd get 100% RDA recommended amounts of the (bail out) minerals they have. 

Remember the 1960's/1970's left wing mantra "Eat The Rich"... Gosh, I wonder what they'll call *that *diet.... The Scarsdal_ers _Diet? :angry:


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 18, 2009)

Some people have way too much money.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2009)

Isn't it usual for a person to have a very small amount of gold (and copper, etc.) in their body?

The claim is that's it's good against some things like inflammation, I think. But for these people it's just a way to demonstrate to others and themselves that they're filthy rich people you hear about.


----------

